
The 12 Days of Git: Learn Git Over the Holidays - vanwilson
http://vanwilson.info/2015/12/the-12-days-of-git-learn-git-over-the-holidays/
======
sigsergv
Almost all git tutorials are absolutely useless. Seriously, they all exploit
the same learning scenario that has almost nothing in common with the “real
life” needs.

I've been “teaching” git for a year and now I can tell that people who want to
use git MUST first accept and understand how exactly git works. I mean
everyone MUST read this ( [https://git-scm.com/book/en/v2/Getting-Started-Git-
Basics](https://git-scm.com/book/en/v2/Getting-Started-Git-Basics) ) article
first, because without clear understanding git concepts it's almost impossible
to understand and embrace more complex things like rebase or git branches.

If you catch up git concepts (commits are snapshots and not changesets,
branches/references/tags as snapshot labels etc) you will learn the rest of
concepts/commands much faster. So the best tutorial is [https://git-
scm.com/book](https://git-scm.com/book) , you don't need anything else,
really.

------
alblue
I wrote up a series of posts on Git with my "Git tip of the week" series. I
posted a finale, with back-links back to all previous posts, here if anyone is
interested:

[http://alblue.bandlem.com/2011/12/git-tip-of-week-
finale.htm...](http://alblue.bandlem.com/2011/12/git-tip-of-week-finale.html)

------
mchahn
Is there something wrong with me if I read every new git tutorial I run into
even though I usually don't learn anything new? I sometimes learn a new nugget
here and there but I think the real reason is that my fundamental
understanding improves each time. Different authors have different ways at
looking at the meaning of the operations.

